# A dogged day chasing the birds.



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Cav... I got a bit queasy a couple of times when I first began fishing out the front at Scarby, but resorted to not eating from the night before.

It worked... no more queasies!

However... sometimes I get home around 4pm/5... then anything that doesn't move in the kitchen gets eaten... rapidly!

Good on you for the Spottie, and congrats Salti on the YFT!

Hey Salti... what's wrong with your usual return to shore... is it getting too cold for your famous shore dip? :twisted:

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good report Cav, glad you got the sea sickness under control ,a just reward with the spotty mate ,look forward to the vid


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats Chris on a fish and a chuck free day.

A few questions:

How did you keep losing your gaff? Not leashed, I assume.

Did you catch the fish on slugs? (Salti's YFT too)

Why do you reckon you didn't catch more?

Congrats on your fish too Salti,_ and_ staying upright.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats Cav, first for the Fish and second for not getting seasick.

Anybody who have my reports know I get seasick real easy.
Paulo put me onto E.T Seasickness pills and they worked like a charm.
Only once recently they didn't but I think other things came into it.
They have lasted 6.5hours so far. $30 for 10 posted from Sydney, worth every cent.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Cav and Salti.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Good report CAV, 
We missed you on Thursday and Friday...
I'm still waiting for my YFT (still haven't got one EVER!!!).
As for the motion sickness, I can highly recommend Bonine - it is very effective and has very little side effects, it is available from the USA, like in this eBay store.

Hope to see you soon around here,

Cheers, Ido


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff Cav

Well done on beating the mal de mer

Looking forward to seeing pics of your spotty and especially saltis toona
(pics or it didn't happen crack ...)


----------

